# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  من که فارغ التحصیلم تابستون باید چیا بخونم ؟؟

## terme1

سیلاممممم 

روز و شبتون خوش .ماه مبارک رمضان رو هم به همتون تبریک میگم. 

والا غرض از مزاحمت من تازه 2 روزه امتحان های پیش دانشگاهیم تموم شده و میخوام شروع کنم برای 96 بخونم . برای 95 اصلا هدف قبولی نداشتم و از اول نخوندم قصدم این بوده که فارغ التحصیل شدم بخونم برای کنکور 

حالا سردرگم شدم .من که فرغ التحصیلم تابستون باید چیا بخونم ؟؟؟؟ چه کتابایی رو تموم کنم ؟؟؟؟؟؟  اختصاصی کدوما و عمومی کدومشون رو بخونم ؟؟تا چه موقع کلا درسا تموم بشه ؟؟؟؟کلا راهنمایتون رو بگید در این مورد 

سوال دیگم درباره ی زیسته که من با توجه به اینکه مدرسه ندارم زیست رو مبحثی بخونم اون جور که استاد عمارلو میگن یا پایه پایه پیش برم ؟؟؟؟؟ اگه مبحثی بخونم تا اخر تابستون باید چه قدر از زیست رو بخونم؟؟؟؟ کدوم روش بهتره ؟؟؟؟؟

بعدش من برای زیست1 و2 الگو و خیلی سبز دارم واسه ی پیش هم الگو دارم .جامع گاج هم دارم .از روی کدوم شروع کنم بخونم یه کتاب رو دوبار بخونم یا یه منبعم تموم شد برم بعدی و گاجم برای روزای اخر استفاده کنم . یا ترکیبی ازشون استفاده کنم ؟؟؟؟؟؟//

 یه سوال دیگه هم دارم اینکه کتاب های درسی تغییر داشته ایا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ باد کتاب درسی جدید تهیه کنم ؟؟؟
پیش پیش ممنون از راهنمایتون

----------


## Milad98

منم وضعیت شما رو دارم
کنکوری 95 که به احتمال 95%! میرم واسه 96
اینکه بخواین تابستون چی بخونید به سطحتون بستگی داره مثلا اگه خیلی ضعیف هستین از تابستون شروع کنید بهتره
من خودم مرداد مسافرتم هم یخورده اجباریه از طرف خانواده وهم خودم حس میکنم به یه استراحتی نیاز دارم هرچند که این مدتم زیاد به خودم سختی ندادم اما یه مدت لازم دارم کامل از درس دور باشم!!
شهریور هم به امید خدا ترمیم شرکت میکنم
واسه بعدش که زمان زیادی نیست تا مهر من در نظرم هست روی نقاط ضعفم کار کنم ویه بخش هایی از یه درسایی که خیلی پایه ای هستن برای مباحث دیگه رو بخونم
تا اینجا شرایط خودم بود گفتم که بدونید من شرایطم متفاوته
این پست خیلی طولانی شد
تویه پست بعدی نظرمو راجع به شما میگم.

----------


## Milad98

اول اینکه هدفتونو مشخص کنید که چه رشته هایی ویا دانشگاه هایی درنظرتون هست؟
دوم اینکه سطحتون چطوره ؟
سوم اینکه استراحتی و فراغتی خواهید داشت؟
از کی میخواید درس بخونی؟شروع کنید؟

----------


## terme1

> اول اینکه هدفتونو مشخص کنید که چه رشته هایی ویا دانشگاه هایی درنظرتون هست؟
> دوم اینکه سطحتون چطوره ؟
> سوم اینکه استراحتی و فراغتی خواهید داشت؟
> از کی میخواید درس بخونی؟شروع کنید؟


هدفم که دارو هستش .سطحم هم بالاست یعنی تا پارسال معدلم 19.97 بود .امسال که هی درس نخوندم .میخوامم  هر چه زود تر شروع کنم . فراغت و سفر هم اخر شهریور
.بابت تاخیر معذرت میخوام .سیستم ان و اف قاطی کرده وگر نه انلاین نبودم دوست  عزیز تا جوابتون رو بدم

----------


## terme1

up

----------


## AlirezA 1522

> up


معدل کتبیت چنده؟

----------


## terme1

> معدل کتبیت چنده؟


دقبق یادم نیست ولی نمره هام 

زیست :19

شیمی :20

فیزیک :11

زمین :18.5

ادبیات و زبان فارسی :18.5

عربی :18.5 
ریاضی:19

اگلیسی :  17.5

از فیزیک متنفرم  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): 

فکر نمیکنید 96 تاثیر معدل مثبت باشه ؟؟

----------


## AlirezA 1522

> دقبق یادم نیست ولی نمره هام زیست :19شیمی :20فیزیک :11زمین :18.5ادبیات و زبان فارسی :18.5عربی :18.5 ریاضی:19اگلیسی :  17.5از فیزیک متنفرم فکر نمیکنید 96 تاثیر معدل مثبت باشه ؟؟


این موضوع رو هیچ کس نمی دونه اگه مثبت شد که هیچ ولی اگه قطعی شد زیر 19هات مخصوصا فیزیک و زبان انگلیسیت رو بر ترمیم

----------


## reza__sh

> دقبق یادم نیست ولی نمره هام 
> 
> زیست :19
> 
> شیمی :20
> 
> فیزیک :11
> 
> زمین :18.5
> ...


فیریک رو حتمن درست کن 

96 هم مثبت میشه اگه بخوان  قطعیش بکنن خونشون پای خودشون :Y (509):

----------


## Lawyer

به کجا چنین شتابان؟!
گون از نسیم پرسید :Yahoo (4): 

پ.ن:
این پست صرفا جهت اسپم است!
و ارزش ادبی دارد فقط

----------


## terme1

> فیریک رو حتمن درست کن 
> 
> 96 هم مثبت میشه اگه بخوان  قطعیش بکنن خونشون پای خودشون


خوندن دوباره فیزیک تشریحی عذاب محضه .به هر کی میگم باور نمیکنه با اون نمره های شیمی و زیست فیزیکم 11 باشه  :Yahoo (79):  :Yahoo (79):  :Yahoo (79): 

موقع ترمیم ها کی هستش کجا باید ثبت نام کرد ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## reza__sh

> خوندن دوباره فیزیک تشریحی عذاب محضه .به هر کی میگم باور نمیکنه با اون نمره های شیمی و زیست فیزیکم 11 باشه 
> 
> موقع ترمیم ها کی هستش کجا باید ثبت نام کرد ؟؟؟؟؟


ترمیم فک کنم واسه شهریور تیر ماه باید بری مدرسه ثبت نام کنی

مگه من تشریحی خوندم که 19 میشم :Yahoo (35):

----------


## terme1

> ترمیم فک کنم واسه شهریور تیر ماه باید بری مدرسه ثبت نام کنی
> 
> مگه من تشریحی خوندم که 19 میشم


داداش تو حتمی فیزیک دوس .نه مثل من که فیزیک دشمن  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## terme1

بچه ها سوالات دیگه هم جواب بدید خوب

----------


## After4Ever

به نظر من اول فیزیک رو ترمیم کن

----------


## After4Ever

زیست رو هر روز روزی 2 ساعت براش وقت بذار یعنی هر روز
تابستون عربی رو یکبار تموم کن

----------


## reza__sh

> داداش تو حتمی فیزیک دوس .نه مثل من که فیزیک دشمن


دقیقا درس مورد علاقه ام فیزیکه اما فیزیک 3 رو اصن باش حال نمی کنم با دینامیک و سینماتیک بیشتر حال می کنم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## terme1

> به نظر من اول فیزیک رو ترمیم کن


امتحانات ترمیم شهریور من دو ماه درس نخونم برا کنکور  به خاطر  ترمیم .خوب این دو ماه میخونم شهریورم برای فیزیک میخونم

----------


## terme1

> زیست رو هر روز روزی 2 ساعت براش وقت بذار یعنی هر روز
> تابستون عربی رو یکبار تموم کن


داداش خوب نگفتی مبحثی بونم یا پایه پایه ؟؟؟؟؟؟ تا اخر تابستون چه قدر از زیست باید تموم شه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ بقیه درسا چی ؟؟؟؟

----------


## After4Ever

بدون هدفم درس خونی بهتره

----------


## After4Ever

تا اخر تابستون یک دور زیست رو بخون ولی لازم نیست خیلی تست بزنی

----------


## salam55

> دقیقا درس مورد علاقه ام فیزیکه اما فیزیک 3 رو اصن باش حال نمی کنم با دینامیک و سینماتیک بیشتر حال می کنم


 منم دقیقا مثل تو از برق و الکتریسیته و اهنربا کلا بدم میاد ولی سینماتیک و دینامیک رو دوست دارم ولی قبول کنیم این 4 فصل فیزیک 3 نسبت بقیه راحت تره !




> بدون هدفم درس خونی بهتره


با این جمله موافقم خیلی

----------


## terme1

همگی نخسته اقا .همه چیز میگید جز جواب سوالام

----------


## Lawyer

بااینکه هم رشته ای نیسیم ولی باز نظرمو میگم!

با هردوروش بخون!
چون وقتت زیاده
زیست اول همون پایه به پایه بخون!و خوب تموم کن...
بعد  اون مبحثی بخون و یجور کلیت پیدا کردن!

مثل ادبیات منظورمه!اول درس به درس بعد موضوعی!

+

تابسون همون وقتت صرف اختصاصیا زیست و شیمی و فیزیک کن!و ضعفاتو خوب جبران کن!
عمومیا رو از پاییزم بخونی خوبه!
+
برای تغییراتم برو سایت چاپ رو نگاه کن!
لیست تغیرات امسال بنظر هنوز نذاشتن!
ولی اگه زیاد عجله داری منابع 95با 96 تک تک مقایسه کن!بیشتر ملاک تعداد صفحات هرکتاب که مشخص میکنه خذفیات داره یا اضافات!مثلا زیست سال سوم چاپ 93 که برا کنکور 95 هست با زیست چاپ 94 که برا96... مقایسه کن...
البته کتابای پیش 96 هنوز چاپ نشدن اوایل تیرماه اونارو میذارن رو سایت...دوم و سوم میتونی ببینی...

موفق باشی

----------


## Milad98

*تابستون
عمومی ها
عربی اولو به تسلط برس
 اگه ارایه و زبان فارسی میخوای کنکور بزنی حتما تابستون جمعش کن
زبان لغت کار کن
اختصاصی ها
ریاضی اگه درصدخوبی میخوای مباحث پایه ای که پیش نیاز فصلای دیگن رو حتمن تابستون بخون مثلا مثلثات واسه چند فصل دیگه نیازه
فیزیک اگه درصد خوبی میخوای نقطه ضعفاتو حل کن تا اخر تابستون
زیست وشیمی هم مثل فیزیک
از اول مهر یه ازمون بنویس وبا برنامه اون پیش برو و از برنامه جدا نشو*

----------


## Milad98

> بعدش من برای زیست1 و2 الگو و خیلی سبز دارم واسه ی پیش هم الگو دارم .جامع گاج هم دارم .از روی کدوم شروع کنم بخونم یه کتاب رو دوبار بخونم یا یه منبعم تموم شد برم بعدی و گاجم برای روزای اخر استفاده کنم . یا ترکیبی ازشون استفاده کنم ؟؟؟؟؟؟//


من به درسنامه تو زیست اعتقادی ندارم
وهمچنین به سوالات میکرو طبقه بندی که گاج فک کنم میکرو طبقه بندیه

*نظرمن
کتاب رو خوب بخون بعد برو سراغ همون الگو که داری و یه تعداد تست بزن بررسی کن 
بعد مرور, تست
مرور,تست!
*

----------


## Milad98

> یه سوال دیگه هم دارم اینکه کتاب های درسی تغییر داشته ایا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ باد کتاب درسی جدید تهیه کنم ؟؟؟


*تا اونجاییکه خودم بررسی کردم 
کتابای سوم تغییری نداشتن به ان صورت!
دوم رو نمیدونم
پیش هم که هنوز نیومده*

----------


## yaghma

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط terme1


سیلاممممم 


روز و شبتون خوش .ماه مبارک رمضان رو هم به همتون تبریک میگم. 


والا غرض از مزاحمت من تازه 2 روزه امتحان های پیش دانشگاهیم تموم شده و میخوام شروع کنم برای 96 بخونم . برای 95 اصلا هدف قبولی نداشتم و از اول نخوندم قصدم این بوده که فارغ التحصیل شدم بخونم برای کنکور 


حالا سردرگم شدم .من که فرغ التحصیلم تابستون باید چیا بخونم ؟؟؟؟ چه کتابایی رو تموم کنم ؟؟؟؟؟؟ اختصاصی کدوما و عمومی کدومشون رو بخونم ؟؟تا چه موقع کلا درسا تموم بشه ؟؟؟؟کلا راهنمایتون رو بگید در این مورد 


سوال دیگم درباره ی زیسته که من با توجه به اینکه مدرسه ندارم زیست رو مبحثی بخونم اون جور که استاد عمارلو میگن یا پایه پایه پیش برم ؟؟؟؟؟ اگه مبحثی بخونم تا اخر تابستون باید چه قدر از زیست رو بخونم؟؟؟؟ کدوم روش بهتره ؟؟؟؟؟


بعدش من برای زیست1 و2 الگو و خیلی سبز دارم واسه ی پیش هم الگو دارم .جامع گاج هم دارم .از روی کدوم شروع کنم بخونم یه کتاب رو دوبار بخونم یا یه منبعم تموم شد برم بعدی و گاجم برای روزای اخر استفاده کنم . یا ترکیبی ازشون استفاده کنم ؟؟؟؟؟؟//


یه سوال دیگه هم دارم اینکه کتاب های درسی تغییر داشته ایا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ باد کتاب درسی جدید تهیه کنم ؟؟؟
پیش پیش ممنون از راهنمایتون


سلام
برای تابستون سعی کنید از هر درس بصورت مبحثی کار کنید به این صورت که در هردرس به سراغ قسمت هایی برین که با توجه به سطح درسی خودتون در اون مشکل دارین ,اینطوری در طول سال هم به مشکل برنمیخورین و اینکه هم از پایه مطالعه میکنید و هم از پیش , مثال :برای ادبیات نیازی نیست برید لغت یا تاریخ ادبیات بخونید , سعی کنید مباحثی مثل قرابت و ارایه  و زبان فارسی رو کار کنید یا در دینی :فقط خوندن ایات و معنی و مفهوم انها کفایت میکنه و نیازی به خوندن متن درس نیست , در سایر دروس هم به این صورت عمل کنید.
در مورد زیست شناسی :
اگر سطح درسی تون ضعیف هست , توصیه ای که میتونم بکنم اینه که از سال دوم شروع کنید و فصل به فصل بخونید و از گاج استفاده کنید بعد در طول سال به سراغ الگو برید.
اگر سطح درسی تون بالاست , میتونید مثل فصول ترکیبی که جناب عمارلو نام بردن بخونید و از الگو استفاده کنید.
در مورد تغییرات اطلاعی ندارم , ولی خودتون میتونید برید سایت چاپ و نشر کتب درسی , و کتاب های سال دوم و سوم رو چک بفرمایید.*

----------


## terme1

> سیلاممممم 
> 
> روز و شبتون خوش .ماه مبارک رمضان رو هم به همتون تبریک میگم. 
> 
> والا غرض از مزاحمت من تازه 2 روزه امتحان های پیش دانشگاهیم تموم شده و میخوام شروع کنم برای 96 بخونم . برای 95 اصلا هدف قبولی نداشتم و از اول نخوندم قصدم این بوده که فارغ التحصیل شدم بخونم برای کنکور 
> 
> حالا سردرگم شدم .من که فرغ التحصیلم تابستون باید چیا بخونم ؟؟؟؟ چه کتابایی رو تموم کنم ؟؟؟؟؟؟  اختصاصی کدوما و عمومی کدومشون رو بخونم ؟؟تا چه موقع کلا درسا تموم بشه ؟؟؟؟کلا راهنمایتون رو بگید در این مورد 
> 
> سوال دیگم درباره ی زیسته که من با توجه به اینکه مدرسه ندارم زیست رو مبحثی بخونم اون جور که استاد عمارلو میگن یا پایه پایه پیش برم ؟؟؟؟؟ اگه مبحثی بخونم تا اخر تابستون باید چه قدر از زیست رو بخونم؟؟؟؟ کدوم روش بهتره ؟؟؟؟؟
> ...



up

----------

